#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-12-09
<thomi> hi barry, got a second?
<barry> thomi: sure
<thomi> barry: I'm trying to bump the python-selenium package in ubuntu to a new upstream release (we have a newer version than is in debian, so it's ubuntu-only). I've done all the work, I think I'm good to go, I just need a friendly UD to check it and do the upload for me ;)
<barry> thomi: can you point me to a branch?
<thomi> barry: uhhh.. I can put it in a branch... I just have a .dsc file?
<barry> thomi: a branch or debdiff would be ideal
<thomi> barry: can I email you?
<barry> thomi: sure
<thomi> barry: email sent
<barry> thomi: ack
<thomi> barry: still not sure I know what I'm doing with this debian packaging stuff :-(
<barry> thomi: at least you have a brave new snappy world now :)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-12-10
<Kaleo> anybody saw autopilot/apparmor denials before? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9464022/
<robotfuel> Kaleo: is there a crash log for the camera app?
<Kaleo> robotfuel, no the app is still alive and working
<robotfuel> Kaleo: you've run phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-12-07
<veebers> barry: ping, do you have a moment to talk pytz?
<barry> veebers: sure
<veebers> barry: oh wait, I might be being silly, I thought pytz was a separate python library package that wasn't in main/universe.
<veebers> I was going to ask if it would need packaging
<barry> python3-tz
<veebers> sweet, I'll explore now see if I can replace our usage with it
<barry> +1
<veebers> barry: hmm, from memory I went with dateutil as it has gettz() which is really handy, I'm looking now if I can get around that, but all this datetime pain is coming back to me now :-)
<barry> veebers: don't forget, stub is the upstream author of pytz
<veebers> barry: oh, I wasn't aware of that. I don't think I've met stub before
<barry> veebers: yep, we worked together on the launchpad team back in the day. not sure what team he's on now
<veebers> barry: thanks for the heads up, might ping him
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-12-08
<matthewallen_> Can someone please give me a hand, I'm attempting to run the Autopilot tests on the Ubuntu-Calendar-App, Autopilot is finding the test modules without issue but when I attempt to run any tests it returns the following error; "ERROR: unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.calendar_app.tests.test_weekview"
<brendand> matthewallen_, probably a missing dependency
<brendand> matthewallen_, do you have the full output from autopilot3 run?
<matthewallen_> brendand, full error message --> http://pastebin.com/z6Z6Abgz
<brendand> matthewallen_, you should use autopilot3 run i think
<brendand> matthewallen_, that's running with python2.7
<matthewallen_> brendand, returns the same error ):
<brendand> matthewallen_, is this on device or desktop?
<matthewallen_> brendand, desktop
<brendand> matthewallen_, ok install python/python3-dateutil
<brendand> not sure why you don't have it, should be installed by default
<matthewallen_> brendand, both already installed
<brendand> so if you do:
<brendand> $ python
<brendand> >> from dateutil import tz
<brendand> it works?
<matthewallen_> Brendand, just fixed that got a bit confused however It's not telling me that 'address_book_service_testability' is missing
<matthewallen_> i feel as something is broken about my python install :/
<brendand> matthewallen_, no, these are just missing dependencies
<matthewallen_> brendand, just fixed another dependancy and it's working!
<matthewallen_> brendand, thanks mate! :)
<fazer> Hey!
<fazer> I need some help with autopilot, I'm trying to write a test for the music-app, but I can't find the app specific module which contains useful functions that I need.
<fazer> Does anyone know where I can find these modules?
<fazer> I can't find the docs for the music-app module that will allow autopilot to interface with specific parts
<fazer> of it
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-12-09
<MatthewAllen_> Hey! I'm having a few issues with Autopilot, I'm running the test cases of the default Ubuntu application "unity-calendar-app" and I'm failing 11 of the test cases, terminal output --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13825846/
